

Amok 1.0 and the Future of Amok, Time Travel and Live Code Editing - caspervonb
https://medium.com/@caspervonb/amok-1-0-and-the-future-of-amok-ef1a40eeb062

======
mc_hammer
so cool

any demo of the time travel?

~~~
caspervonb
Just a GIF towards the bottom of the article, referring to the possible future
feature of re-evaluating past state.

